# glass under 500watt hd light??



## turfsire (Nov 15, 2006)

whaz up
does pane of glass stop heat coming down from the light and  have it vented out the sides of the box would it work
or would that harm the plants???????
thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 15, 2006)

turfsire said:
			
		

> whaz up
> does pane of glass stop heat coming down from the light and have it vented out the sides of the box would it work
> or would that harm the plants???????
> thanks


*I think what your talking about is a cool hood. Here is a link to one. http://cgi.ebay.com/Sun-System-COOL-SUN-XL-8-Air-Cooled-Hood-FREE-SHIP_W0QQitemZ200045835699QQihZ010QQcategoryZ42225QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*


----------



## Hick (Nov 15, 2006)

turfsire...if you DIY it, I advise getting a piece of "tempered" to resist the heat. I tried a plate of regular o' single pane glass and it shattered from the heat.


----------



## Hick (Nov 15, 2006)

500 watt?..a 500 watt "what"?..
I've heard of hps/mh in 400 and 600 but never a 5oo...


----------



## turfsire (Nov 15, 2006)

400 my bad..


----------



## Treebeard (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey, One of the lights i have is an outdoor weather proof one which has a glass cover on it. It seems to help to some degree with cutting down the heat  but only fractionly as the glass just heats up aswell. I apologize if this sounds patronizing at all but if you do put plain glass under your light, be very careful not to spray it with water as it will pretty much explode.


----------



## Eggman (Nov 20, 2006)

I special ordered a glass tube that's 1/2 inch thick. Glass disipates heat fast, but not fast enough if it's flat. Use a cool tube or specail order some tempered glass. Make sure there isn't any UV crap in it.


----------



## Hick (Nov 20, 2006)

Eggman said:
			
		

> I special ordered a glass tube that's 1/2 inch thick. Glass disipates heat fast, but not fast enough if it's flat. Use a cool tube or specail order some tempered glass. Make sure there isn't any UV crap in it.



...pyrex?...


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 20, 2006)

I have seen DIY cool tubes on the net made out of something called a 'bake a round' and also using the 'ornamental glass lamp post' thingies too.


----------



## flipmode (Nov 29, 2006)

yea as along as u have a ventilation fan and have it air tight . if theres is no glass your temp would be much higher so if your using a box like i have u need a glass i was using my whole closet until i got caught by parents then had to get something smaller


----------

